# post pics of you Snake Enclosures!



## JungleGuts (Jun 14, 2006)

heres my one and only snake enclosure

10g with a small Snow Cornsnake living inside 

i usually use aspen but i wanted to try something new. Its T-Rex snow, i think its like a carefresh type of thing. A 7$ bag gave me a good 2-3 inches.(note humidity is way up because i just cleaned the tank and the gauge got wet)


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 14, 2006)

Have no snakes of my own anymore but i used to keep a few:


----------



## bengerno (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Lelle,

Very nice enclosures, simple and decorative...congrats! :worship: What was their size and for what species were they built? :?


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 19, 2006)

bengerno said:
			
		

> Hi Lelle,
> 
> Very nice enclosures, simple and decorative...congrats! :worship: What was their size and for what species were they built? :?


Thanks
They were around 50x50x40cm, build for smaller Crotalus sp. (enyo and cerastes) exept the last one, I had a few juvenile Corallus hortulanus in that one


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 25, 2006)

updated pic: people say corns dont climb stuff but mine does all the time so i bought a new hide


----------



## Mechanical-Mind (Jun 30, 2006)

Not that I need to say it, but it's a terrible picture. So, that out of the way, It's also not easy to see some of the nicer features of the tank. It's a 40 gal. breeder, and houses an adult female _Sistrurus catenatus tergeminus_. In spite of being the "drier" ssp., they, not unlike all other snakes, enjoy a humid site. So, the upper right corner of the tank has the two stumps matted with moss to make something a roof. The entrance is the line of gravel that leads to the shadow underneath the lighter stump. So, that's hide 1. Where you see the snake, on the left side of the tank, also has 4 hides in her immediate viscinity. To the bottom left, there's a 15" piece of cork bark that acts as a tunnel to the bottom of the tank. The bark sheet above her also acts as a hide, as it over shadows a modest scrape beneath it. There are also two hides towards the center of the tank, but to the left of the water dish. They're more visible than the aforementioned hides, and are carved out beneath the two stones extruding from the small hill. The tank also has a "false-bottom" similar to those seen in fossorial scorpion enclosures. That is, it has a PVC tube, covered by an artificial plant in the upper left corner, that goes down to a 2.5" base of gravel, which spans the floor of the enclosure. This is used to mimic the natural increase in humidity as one goes deeper into the ground. 

Best,
-Matt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gigas (Jun 30, 2006)

_Heterodon nasicus_ snakes abit bigger now, about 3/4 the tank length


----------



## Joe (Jul 1, 2006)

JungleGuts said:
			
		

> updated pic: people say corns dont climb stuff but mine does all the time so i bought a new hide


Corn snakes definitely do like to climb, although I don't think your corn would feel very secure in that hide. In general, snakes like small spaces they can squeeze into _and_ under, tight-fitting on all sides and on top. That hide looks nice and decorative to you, but to the snake, it probably feels cavernous. Just a suggestion.


----------



## scottyk (Jul 1, 2006)

JungleGuts said:
			
		

> updated pic: people say corns dont climb stuff


I've found that most snake forum posters who insist that corns don't climb, are invariably defending keeping them in 4" high sterlite tubs. I'm not judging one way or the other BTW, just making an observation.

I have five corns, and they all spend a lot of time climbing in the branches I provide for them, although it can take time for some hatchlings to overcome thier natural instinct to hide. My adults especially love to "hang up high" on warm, humid summer nights. I have also observed wild corn, rat and bull snakes up in the trees.


Here's a pic of my divided 55 gallon that holds two of my adults, and a shot of my Kathy Love Okeetee climbing around when she was only a few months old....


----------

